# I dont like this new site



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

We dont have the Thank or Thumbs up Feature to "Like" a comment and
not near the amount of smileys.... Im sure there is more Ive noticed but just cant think of..

Seems like the participation went down as well.... 

I hope that CT will get this site updated to look & feel similiar to CT.. oh, and get us an app too 


Sorry I felt the need for my soapbox... Im climbing down now


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I imagine Nathan will catch your comment and act. I doubt he is finished yet.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I imagine Nathan will catch your comment and act. I doubt he is finished yet.


Thank you (thumbs up)!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I say instead of screwing around and making an App, he just needs to use Tapatalk. It works great!....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I'm also getting popups on this site but no other sites i go to...............


----------



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2012)

Give me a day or two but I'll get the thumbs up, new smilies, and a mobile solution (maybe 1/2 baked) up and going soon.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2012)

As the person who made the recommendation you get the first Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I'm also getting popups on this site but no other sites i go to...............


Pop ups? We don't serve no stinking pop ups. What brand / URL is showing?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Pop ups? We don't serve no stinking pop ups. What brand / URL is showing?


http://ads.lfstmedia.com/click/cmp4...XHIX3QINKNQn8rXzIAicAX&adkey=dc6&redirectURL=

That was the properties of the popup. No clue where it is coming from and i don't get it on any other page. Running Spywareblaster and spybot and neither come up with it. That is what is strange.....


By the way, Thanks!!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> not near the amount of smileys....


More smilies added :rockon:


----------



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Who says B*tchin never gets you anything?? LOL YAY!! 
Thanks Nathan! 

(no smileys as an option in quick reply lol or Id insert them here  )


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Pop ups? We don't serve no stinking pop ups. What brand / URL is showing?



Nathan, That popup is now gone. Did you find something on your end? I have not made any changes here.......


----------



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2012)

Nope, I didn't do anything. Honestly I have no idea where those would have come from since we never serve / offer them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nathan, are you able to add a youtube tab to the reply box like CT so we can post the video rather than the link?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, I'll get that added in as well. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

